# Blaire is crafting a Cosmos Shower! (CLOSED)



## theravenboys (Apr 15, 2020)

If anyone wants the recipe, reply with your in-game name and I’ll PM you the Dodo Code!  I’ll take 2 people at a time so things won’t get too chaotic.


----------



## whitherward (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm interested! Reed from Reverie.


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi I would like to come over please! My IGN is Catherine


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 15, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> If anyone wants the recipe, reply with your in-game name and I’ll PM you the Dodo Code!  I’ll take 2 people at a time so things won’t get too chaotic.


I'd love the recipe! 
I'm Mari from Shione! =^-^=
Lemme know when's a good time!


----------



## dino (Apr 15, 2020)

i'd love to come over, please!  i'm di from pachira


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 15, 2020)

April of Flameroot, let me know if I can come :3


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to! Will tip! Big Ez


----------



## brangein (Apr 15, 2020)

Love to come! Arya


----------



## kalinn (Apr 15, 2020)

if love to come please! My in-game name is Kalinn.


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come? My Name is Eunoia c:


----------



## storybymori (Apr 15, 2020)

momo from honeydew, if there is still space. Ty!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 15, 2020)

Ing is Ashariel....pick me pls


----------



## Quack (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to come! Silvana from Capri


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m getting more replies to this than I expected :O I’ll get everyone as long as she’s crafting, I may start doing 3 people at a time so things go faster. If I like your reply, that means I’m about to PM you the code!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 15, 2020)

Would like to stop by! IGN: Choo


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 15, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> I’m getting more replies to this than I expected :O I’ll get everyone as long as she’s crafting, I may start doing 3 people at a time so things go faster. If I like your reply, that means I’m about to PM you the code!


Still crafting?


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 15, 2020)

Big Ez said:


> Still crafting?



Yes! I just PM’d you!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 15, 2020)

if she’s still crafting I would like to come as well!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## MollyMakAttack (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## asheu (Apr 15, 2020)

If she's still crafting, I'd love to come!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 15, 2020)

There was a communication error while some of you guys were here so if you were on the island and got booted by the error, please PM me and I’ll give you the new code! And if you hadn’t arrived yet and I sent you the old code before the error happened, please PM me too. I’m very sorry about that!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

I’m closing the thread now, but Blaire is still crafting so if you were given the old code or were booted from the island due to an error please feel free to PM me! I’ll leave my gates open with the new code as long as she’s still crafting  thank you all!

edit again lol: I just saw Blaire’s outside so she’s no longer crafting. I’m sorry if you didn’t get to see her. Thank you for your patience!


----------

